# Bà bầu dùng kem chống rạn có sợ bị sinh non không?



## mai lan (23/7/18)

Một trong những phương pháp được nhiều bà bầu sử dụng nhằm giúp giảm các vết rạn là bôi kem chống rạn da. Tuy nhiên, việc dùng kem chống rạn da khi mang thai liệu có tốt, có bị sinh non không?

*Bà bầu dùng kem chống rạn có sợ bị sinh non không?*
Rạn da khi mang thai là mối quan tâm hàng đầu của các mẹ bầu. Tình trạng này không chỉ khiến chị em khó chịu do bị ngứa mà còn làm mất đi sự tự tin về bụng bầu của mình. Nhiều bà bầu thắc mắc, dùng kem chống rạn có sợ bị sinh non không?

Rạn da là tình trạng thường gặp ở khoảng 70% phụ nữ mang thai do các sợi collagen và các lớp đàn hồi của da bị phá vỡ. Các trường hợp mang thai muộn (ngoài 35 tuổi) do độ đàn hồi da thấp và mang thai đôi, thai ba do da phải giãn nhiều hơn để có đủ “chỗ trú” cho thai nhi có nguy cơ rạn da cao hơn. Cho đến nay vẫn chưa khẳng định được chính xác thời điểm xuất hiện rạn da bởi tình trạng này ở mỗi người rất khác nhau, có trường hợp mang thai đến tháng thứ 4 đã bị rạn da nhưng có những trường hợp gần đến ngày sinh mới bị hoặc cũng có chị em bị rạn da trong suốt thai kỳ nhưng có người sau sinh mới bị…






_Bôi kem chống rạn có khi còn gây ảnh hưởng đến thai kỳ._​
Hiện nay chưa có một nghiên cứu nào khẳng định bôi kem chống rạn da sẽ phục hồi được làn da mà có khi còn gây ảnh hưởng đến thai kỳ. Cụ thể, khi bôi kem chống rạn da, phụ nữ mang thai cần phải thực hiện xoa và massage vùng bụng. Nếu việc làm này kéo dài trong suốt thời gian mang thai dễ làm xuất hiện các cơn co tử cung, khi cơn co ngày càng nhiều, phản ứng đẩy thai trong tử cung ra ngoài càng cao, dẫn đến nguy cơ sẩy thai, động thai, sinh non. Đặc biệt, ở những tháng cuối thai kỳ, nếu mẹ bầu xoa bụng quá thường xuyên thì các nguy cơ này càng lớn. Do đó, nếu bạn muốn dùng kem chống rạn da nên hỏi ý kiến của bác sĩ và cân nhắc cẩn thận từ việc lựa chọn thành phần kem bôi đến việc thoa kem hàng ngày một cách nhẹ nhàng, tránh việc massage quá nhiều. 

*Cách phòng tránh rạn da khi mang bầu*
“Phòng bệnh hơn chữa bệnh”, trước khi những vết rạn da “đổ bộ” lên vùng da của mình thì chị em cần chuẩn bị kỹ càng các “công tác hậu cần” để “đánh phủ đầu” ngay. 

Trong suốt thai kỳ, các mẹ bầu thường tăng từ 9-12kg, cá biệt có những mẹ tăng đến 20kg khi mang thai. Việc tăng cân này khiến cho da của mẹ bị kéo căng và “nứt” ra, dẫn đến những vết rạn và các cơn ngứa “kinh hoàng”, mức độ nặng nhẹ còn tùy thuộc vào cơ địa của mỗi người. Do đó, việc kiểm soát cân nặng là vô cùng cần thiết, mẹ phải “thiết kế” một thực đơn vừa có đầy đủ dưỡng chất nhưng cũng không được dư thừa, để thai nhi có thể phát triển khỏe mạnh mà cân nặng của mẹ vẫn nằm trong mức cho phép.

Để làm được việc này, mẹ bầu cần ghi nhớ là cắt bớt lượng tinh bột và đường trong khẩu phần ăn để hạn chế bị tiểu đường thai kỳ, mỗi ngày ăn không vượt ngưỡng 2500 calo, sau 19 giờ thì không nên ăn vặt (nhưng đôi khi mẹ bầu có thể nuông chiều bản thân bằng 1 hộp sữa tươi).

Vitamin, Omega-3 và protein là các dưỡng chất cần thiết giúp cho làn da của mẹ bầu được khỏe mạnh, chống lão hóa sớm, nuôi dưỡng tốt làn da từ bên trong, giúp cho việc phòng tránh rạn da được hiệu quả hơn. Rau xanh, trái cây, trứng, ngũ cốc, cá, thịt đỏ…là những thực phẩm mà mẹ cần chú ý.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## phutungtoyo (23/7/18)

Cám ơn admin đã chia sẻ thông tin, bài viết rất hữu ích đối với người không có kinh nghiệm như mình


----------



## mai lan (24/7/18)

phutungtoyo nói:


> Cám ơn admin đã chia sẻ thông tin, bài viết rất hữu ích đối với người không có kinh nghiệm như mình
> 
> Mình không phải Ad bạn nhé. Ad @vietmom đây này bạn.


----------

